# Gotta love that Bulldog look



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Took this one this morning-Although not the greatest pic-I figured I would still share

View attachment 189183


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I likes it Ak, love the macro look.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

pic looks great. you caught the little twinkle in the fishes eye lol.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

great pic IMO, also like the bulldog look of pygos

whats with the scar on the jaw, did you cut off a chimple AK?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

nice picture AK


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool pic ak


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Thugish. i like it


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

So close it looks like you took from inside of the tank.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Exact reason why I love big pygos over anything else that face lol. Great pics as usual.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

nice shot AK
How many of them you have?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool...how big AK?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice pic







aka what kind of camera do you use to take these bad ass pics if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Soul Assassin said:


> Nice pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An old non worthy canon 400D (XTI)-Various lenses and flash used....


----------

